# PLEASE VOTE



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I have friends whose children are in a singing contest for a CBS recording opportunity. The groups name is J4 these kids are GREAT. They are good kids all around. The dad is a local pastor and their mom is a co-director of one of our local homeschool support groups. Please click on the link and vote for J4. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/02/10/earlyshow/series/singingfamily_faceoff/main4790097.shtml

KATRINA


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I voted. What a treat to see siblings on the same side of he family equation! Warmed my heart! And, they are so young!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Sheri :hug:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Consider it done.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Katrina~ It won't accept my vote


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

It does that. I tried refreshing my screen and it worked but that happened to me also. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Success!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy to help!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Done! The vote was successful. 
Gina


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

They WON the semi-finals. :whoo: Thank you for voting. The finals were this morning so voting begins again this afternoon. Here is the new link:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/02/10/earlyshow/series/singingfamily_faceoff/main4790097.shtml

Voting is open until Tuesday March 31.

Thanks
Katrina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Done!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I voted!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I voted. They are just so cute.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Done! :first:


----------

